# What type of material/clothes do you consider "less smoke absorbing"?



## AlBaron (Dec 13, 2014)

Gents,
after visiting a local Cigar lounge, my jacket has literally been sitting in a garage for a week, and it still reeks. Looking for suggestions/recommendations/hints on how to spend an hour in a smoke filled room and NOT get kicked out from my house later that day.

Alex


----------



## Cigarer (Apr 12, 2014)

Buy a smoking jacket.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

You could try just skin. I don't care for it as something is real funny for the girls and I just can't figure it out what it is.....


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

its also called "laundry"


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

^ 
Wash it.. If it's really that bad, add some white vinegar to the cycle when washing the jacket.

You can try to sprinkle baking soda over the coat and letting it sit overnight. Then vacuum it off, works for getting the smell out of furniture. After a week though, might take a bit more to get it from your jacket.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Unfortunately, the smoke smell is the downside of the hobby. You are best served to buy a jacket that you can leave outside to air out for 24-48 hours before bringing in the house. Stay away from fleece or other similar materials as they seem to capture more smoke than canvas or leather.


----------



## Ethernomad (Aug 23, 2013)

I use an old polar fleece jacket to smoke in on all but the warmest occasions. Going into the endeavor, I resigned myself to the expectation that the fleece would always smell like garfunkle. To my surprise, it doesn't hold onto smells for very long at all. I have also had similar successes with fleece and campfire smoke. After a day or so, the smokey smell is gone. And as a bonus, its easily washable.

If you go this route, beware of hot ash and embers. They will melt the fleece.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

i always take my jacket off before i go into a local shop to prevent this.... if im smoking outside my jacket dose not get to bad becasue it in a sense airing out as a smoke but i do wear a older work jacket for that too. as soon as i get home from a shop (if im smoking there) i usually strip down and get a shower.


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

I usually wear a t-shirt with or without a fleece or cotton pull-over. Cotton is probably the worst for absorbing smoke, but it is also washable. 

Leather is probably best, but isn't washable. On cold days I wear a fleece-lined jacket of man-made material that is washable, though I don't find that I need to very often.


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

AlBaron said:


> Gents,
> after visiting a local Cigar lounge, my jacket has literally been sitting in a garage for a week, and it still reeks. Looking for suggestions/recommendations/hints on how to spend an hour in a smoke filled room and NOT get kicked out from my house later that day.
> 
> Alex


Go to Salvation Army or Goodwill and get a cheap jacket you use exclusively to smoke in or take to a Lounge. I have an old Winter Coat that has a busted zipper that I use, it buttons fine and it's pretty warm but it's dirty and has seen better days so I don't mind getting it all full of smoke. In this case I wouldn't be taking it to a Lounge because it looks bad but you get the idea...


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

Tumble dry it with a fabric softener sheet(s) on Fluff Mode or NO HEAT depending on the fabric.

Basically you want to move air over the surface of the jacket. Air movement = friction = bumping and eroding away smelly molecules.

If you can go the @Shemp75 route, do as @Drez_ stated fill your washer with an amount of water that will cover your jacket, add baking soda or white vinegar, soak the jacket for an hour or so, then continue the wash cycle with regular detergent.

I personally would not wear a jacket inside. Outside I wear Carhartt which is a heavy canvas material and do not have a problem with odor.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

MadMatt said:


> Tumble dry it with a fabric softener sheet(s) on Fluff Mode or NO HEAT depending on the fabric.
> 
> Basically you want to move air over the surface of the jacket. Air movement = friction = bumping and eroding away smelly molecules.
> 
> ...


i wear a old carhartt too and it works great! nice and warm and seems to not obsorb oder too much


----------



## jbuck92 (Dec 11, 2014)

MadMatt said:


> Tumble dry it with a fabric softener sheet(s) on Fluff Mode or NO HEAT depending on the fabric.
> 
> Basically you want to move air over the surface of the jacket. Air movement = friction = bumping and eroding away smelly molecules.
> 
> ...


Beat me to it!

I wear my Carhartt whenever I go outside and have had 0 odor problems as well. If you live in an area that having a Carhartt makes sense, I'd highly recommend getting one. Best jacket I've ever owned.


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

I am a man. I smoke cigars. I smell like cigars. That's all.......

Well, maybe not all. I told my wife from the beginning that there are certain thing ther I must do in order not to cheat on her. Smoking cigars/pipes is one of them. I am relegated to one room of the house which I call my cigar room, it has separate ventilation and all. I also smoke in the garage, the back porch and my truck and I don't get flak about any of it.

Be a man, smoke when you feel the need and smell like smoke!


----------



## garublador (Jun 5, 2014)

Ethernomad said:


> I use an old polar fleece jacket to smoke in on all but the warmest occasions. Going into the endeavor, I resigned myself to the expectation that the fleece would always smell like garfunkle. To my surprise, it doesn't hold onto smells for very long at all. I have also had similar successes with fleece and campfire smoke. After a day or so, the smokey smell is gone. And as a bonus, its easily washable.
> 
> If you go this route, beware of hot ash and embers. They will melt the fleece.


I actually have a really cheap, crappy fleece I bought when I worked somewhere where a jacket could easily get destroyed that I use. I have the same experience. I expected it to hold on to the smell forever, but it's gone relatively quickly.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

I would think any armoured suit might do the trick. Nonflammable, too! http://www.swordsandarmor.com/index.html


----------



## gunnermcgee (Aug 31, 2013)

Wool is good at not holding smoke odors.


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

Cigarer said:


> Buy a smoking jacket.


This! ^^^ I love mine; wear it all the time.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...339444-anyone-else-have-smoking-jacket-4.html


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

#1 clothing with 100% synthetic fibers.
#2 smoother rather than rougher texture fabric (less surface area)
#3 air it out out-doors, preferably in a breeze. When I do this, my denim jeans still stink days later, as does my cotton undershirt, but a synthtic golf shirt, micro fleece, or sport coat are scent free enough after 24-48 hrs on the covered porch.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Polyester Fleece will retain very little to almost no odor.


----------



## Str8ShooterEsq (Jul 5, 2013)

Good to know about Carhartt jackets. I'll have to try wearing mine next time I smoke outdoors.


----------



## JIK (Sep 4, 2014)

Never really gave it much thought I guess anything nylon based would be the least susceptible.


----------

